# bestimmten Wert in Array suchen und ersetzen



## BlueDolphin (13. Mrz 2006)

Hey,

ich stehe grade irgendwie auf dem Schlauch  :roll: 
Ich habe ein Array, in dem mehrere 0-en stehen und möchte nun die erste 0, die gefunden wird in eine 3 umwandeln.
Wenn ich das so mache wie im Code unten, wird ja jede 0 ne 3.


```
for (int i=0; i<stapel3.length; i++) {
				
    if (stapel3[i]==0); {
        stapel3[i] = 3;
    }
}
```

Geht das irgendwie einfach abzufragen, ohne daraus gleich eine Liste o.ä. machen zu müssen?

Danke schonmal

LG, Susi


----------



## norman (13. Mrz 2006)

wenn du die erste 0 gefunden hast, springst du einfach aus deiner schleife:


```
for (int i=0; i<stapel3.length; i++) {
				
    if (stapel3[i]==0); {
        stapel3[i] = 3;
        break;
    }
}
```


----------



## Eminent (13. Mrz 2006)

BlueDolphin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> ich stehe grade irgendwie auf dem Schlauch  :roll:
> Ich habe ein Array, in dem mehrere 0-en stehen und möchte nun die erste 0, die gefunden wird in eine 3 umwandeln.
> ...



Dein Ansatz ist schon richtig und wie du sagst es geht ja auch. Nur leider zu oft   

Dein Problem lässt sich ganz einfach lösen in dem du nach dem ersten Sprung in die if-Abfrage ein break; einfügst.


```
for (int i=0; i<stapel3.length; i++) {
				
    if (stapel3[i]==0); {
        stapel3[i] = 3;
        // Meine Änderung
        break;
    }
}
```

Dann sollte es gehen

Edit: TO LATE.....


----------



## BlueDolphin (14. Mrz 2006)

ich sag ja, ich stand auf dem Schlauch   

so funktionierts, dankeschön

LG, Susi


----------

